# Dog training commands in Greek



## KARMACHARMS

As I live in Spain but travel frequently to other countries, and am myself of mixed cultural and lingual background, I have trained my dog in 3 languages and would truly love to add a fourth, one that when we travel (most frequently to Germany, USA, or here in Spain) would not be understood by those around us, but would work for my dog and I. I should say that she is an Assistance Dog so having commands that we (myself and the dog) understand but others around us do not, is essential, and where we live in Spain is becoming quite a problem as we are in an area that is high in Germans and English speakers.

I would be greatly indebted if someone could help me with the following list of commands.

HEEL:
SIT:
STAY:
COME:
DOWN:
STAND:
OUT/OFF:
SPEAK/BARK:
GOOD:
CORRECTION WORD "NO":
EAT:
LEAVE IT/DROP IT:
GET HELP:
FIND:
STOP:
WATCH ME:
WAIT:

Thank you all in advance


----------



## peri+kleos

Hi,
what an interesting request. Well I`ll try to translate 

HEEL: Fterna(Φτέρνα) but in greek for dogs we use Pothi(Πόδι) which is Paw/Foot*
SIT: Katse (Κάτσε)
STAY: Μine (Mείνε)
COME: Ela (Έλα)
DOWN: Kato (Kάτω)
STAND: Siko (Σήκω)
OUT/OFF: Well I am assuming that here you mean out as in go out. So that would be Ekso(Έξω)
SPEAK/BARK: Mila/Gavgise (Μίλα/Γαύγισε)
GOOD: Orea (Ωραία) but we mostly use bravo in greek.
CORRECTION WORD "NO": Ohi (Όχι)
EAT: Fae (Φάε)
LEAVE IT/DROP IT: Αs'to/Petaxe to (Άσ'το/Πέταξε το)
GET HELP: Fere/Vres Voithia (Φέρε/Βρες Βοήθεια). **
FIND:Vres (Bρες)
STOP: Stamata (Σταμάτα)
WATCH ME: Κita me(Kοίτα με)
WAIT: Perimene (Περίμενε)

*th as in that
**th as in think

I hope that this helped you but wait until some other members of the forum give you their answers too.


----------



## Kevman

peri+kleos said:


> HEEL: Fterna(Φτέρνα) but in greek for dogs we use Pothi(Πόδι) which is Paw/Foot


Just a note: the dog command *heel* means something like "follow at my heels."  _Fterna_ and _pothi _are the Greek words for actual, anatomical heels and feet.

The dictionary at in.gr suggests *é*-la  kon-*dá*  mu (έλα κοντά μου = "come close to me") or a-ko-*lú*-tha* (ακολούθα = "follow!"). (*th as in "think")

I don't know much about dog commands in Greek, but the rest of peri+kleos' suggestions look alright to me.


----------



## anthodocheio

I don't know much about dog commands either...


Kevman said:


> Just a note: the dog command *heel* means something like "follow at my heels." _Fterna_ and _pothi _are the Greek words for actual, anatomical heels and feet.


 
"Πάρε πόδι" όμως σημαίνει "Φύγε!"


----------



## winegrower

I think it's important for dog commands to be short and snap. So I'd say μαζί (maz*í*=together) for heel, I'd leave στοπ (stop) as it is, and I'd use μη (mi=don't) for correction. I agree with the rest.


----------



## makot

We also say Κοντά (Kondà = close by) to dogs when we want them to stick close to us...


----------



## Tony T

Well the following the greek equivalent of english dog training commands.

HEEL - ακολουθώ
SIT - καθίζω
STAY- διαμονή
COME- έρχομαι
DOWN - πούπουλο
STAND - βάθρο
GOOD - καλός
EAT - τρώγω
FIND - ανακάλυψη
STOP- παύση
WAIT- αναμονή

Other than these dog training collars can be used to train the dog effectievely.


----------



## Librarian44

Tony T said:


> Well the following the greek equivalent of english dog training commands.
> 
> HEEL - ακολουθώ
> SIT - καθίζω
> STAY- διαμονή
> COME- έρχομαι
> DOWN - πούπουλο
> STAND - βάθρο
> GOOD - καλός
> EAT - τρώγω
> FIND - ανακάλυψη
> STOP- παύση
> WAIT- αναμονή
> 
> Other than these dog training collars can be used to train the dog effectievely.


 
All of these sound like misunderstandings, as if one were using a mechanical translation, which does not take the context into account. I don't think they can be of much help as dog commands (not that I know much about them). What I know is that stand=βάθρο means pedestal (instead of stay) and down=πούπουλο is used for goose feathers (it should be κάτω).


----------

